# Looking for a trainer in Houston, Tx



## robertb1018 (May 24, 2014)

I need to find a trainer in the Houston area. I'm torn between Man's Best Friend and Longoriahaus Dog Training at the moment, but I'm open to anything. Need suggestions if anyone has ever used one of these or has a better suggestion.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Cypress Falls pet resort. The trainer I would recommend is Gary. He's amazing. There is also Renaissance Kennel. I've heard good about him but don't know as much about him as I would Gary.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Check with Kim at Rhallhaus. ALso there are several events scheduled in the area (IPO trial, SW Regional, Sch Helper Cert).


----------



## robertb1018 (May 24, 2014)

*Renaissance Kennel*

I didn't see any reviews for Renaissance Kennel, but it looks interesting.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I would NOT use Man's Best Friend.


----------



## mightyschwartz (Aug 12, 2013)

I've been to Renaissance and it's nice. My dog is currently at circle k9 after a botched training at TriCounty K9. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tbm1874 (Feb 26, 2002)

Before following the advice of ********* and avoiding Tri-County K9, please research training companies in the area and decide which one is the best fit for you and your dog.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jade and I go to Houston Obedience Training. They have a wide variety of classes available and we have really enjoyed going there!

Classes


----------



## mightyschwartz (Aug 12, 2013)

tbm1874 said:


> Before following the advice of ****** and avoiding Tri-County K9, please research training companies in the area and decide which one is the best fit for you and your dog.


And if you give a negative review, they might post identifying information to a forum you post on.

Yes, do your research. Ask to see where your dog will be kept and then go over to Circle K9 and compare the two.


----------



## tbm1874 (Feb 26, 2002)

***************Moderated Message Removed**************

Keep on topic and play nice or we just delete posts, close threads and warn members.

Rules are clear, if you can't say something nice(ly?) then don't say it at all. Inciting and nasty comments aren't allowed.

Thanks, 

MaggieRoseLee


----------



## tbm1874 (Feb 26, 2002)

Fair enough. If someone however is slandering my company, am I not allowed to ask questions and provide additional details into this matter?

Mightyschwartz, if our facility is not up to your standards, why did you make the decision to leave your dog here, twice?


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

By the way you have handled this, I know I Wong be using your company or recommending you.


----------



## tbm1874 (Feb 26, 2002)

Jason, I am sorry that you feel that way and it is certainly your prerogative who to or not to recommend. I actually do not normally get involved with online forums for this very reason. If someone is not satisfied with a service that has been provided, they are entitled to share the experience. I would however expect them to be held accountable when documentation can be provided that they have not been completely honest in their review.


----------

